# miserable, think i may have IBS



## LZARECTOR (May 10, 2004)

i've always had stomach problems... particularly the big D. i always have pepto bismo, imodium, or anything with me at all times. i have anxiety about traveling because of these problems. but this past weekend has taken the cake.thursday morning i woke up feeling sick.. headache, sore neck, and my stomach hurt a little. by friday, i had a little D, and a sharp pain in my stomach, but i assumed it would go away. well it didn't, it stayed all weekend. This sharp, sever pain in my abdomin, and it would come and go. i had a very high fever and wound up going to the emergency room saturday night. they gave me an IV, didn't take any tests, and told me to take tylenol. well everything else felt fine by sunday, but the stomach pain was growing worse. there was nothing i could do to ease the pain. i still had a high fever. i was beginning to think it could possibly be an ovarian cyst. i went back to the hospital and had a whole lot of work done on me, and the doctor attributed my pains to intestinal spasms? i never heard of this, but he prescribed me hyoscyamine. i don't know if it is working yet though. i have had D this whole time too. but it's weird.. i can't describe it and i'm sure none of you want me to.. haha. but i dont know where it could be coming from, i've had no appetite at all lately. it's like something is stuck in my intestines and draining out. i had about 5 bouts of this "D" today and yesterday.does this sound like IBS? has anyone else had the "intestinal spasms"? the pain feels like gaspains only magnified by 10.please help me out a little.. thanks :]


----------

